# Antique tools...built to last!



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

News flash! Just because something has survived from the 1950's, or before, does not necessarily make it an antique! Okay? :whistling2:


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

DexterII said:


> News flash! Just because something has survived from the 1950's, or before, does not necessarily make it an antique! Okay? :whistling2:


As far as ergonomics and safety is concerned they are! And yes they probably are made better! Even at 43 yes old I notice tools bought in my 20s are built better than most the stuff now! Notice I said most their still is some well made stiff at there!


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Tools become "antiques"....DIY'ers become "seasoned veterans". :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

even cheap tools will last forever if they aren't used and abused very often


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> even cheap tools will last forever if they aren't used and abused very often



And even fine tools can die under hard work.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> even cheap tools will last forever if they aren't used and abused very often


This is precisely why the market if flooded with junk. 

They bank on the fact that the average Joe will only use the tool for only a few minutes every once and a while or for just that one project and then it will be shelved for years.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> This is precisely why the market if flooded with junk.
> 
> They bank on the fact that the average Joe will only use the tool for only a few minutes every once and a while or for just that one project and then it will be shelved for years.


And in most cases they are right! 

I once attended a vendors meeting at one of the big box stores or hardware co-ops ( i forget exactly) , and one of the power tool manufacturers presented a stat that said their research indicated that by the time the average homeowner puts 10 hours of use on a power tool, it is already well out of it's 1 year warranty period


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I picked up an antique saber saw not too long ago. I value my fingers too much to make a habit of using it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DexterII said:


> News flash! Just because something has survived from the 1950's, or before, does not necessarily make it an antique! Okay? :whistling2:


How 'bout "Historic"? :whistling2:


----------



## PartialHandyMan (Sep 13, 2011)

I still reach for my fathers old 1970's Black and Decker drill (original cord still) whenever I get the chance.

Wish I bought a few back then, wish today's tools had more metal instead of nylon gearing...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> How 'bout "Historic"? :whistling2:


Nice sentiment, but I'm not sure that the concept of defining grumpy old men as historic is ever going to catch on.


----------

